# Burj Khalifa - A nice place to live?



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

Hi, I just wondered if any of you live in the appartments at Burj Khalifa?

What are they like? I am interested in renting there. Would really appreciate any advice.

Thanks


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

They are ok... the pool and gym are an afterthought and stupidly small for a tower which has 900+ apartments. 

The finishings are better then most developments in Dubai but its no more then polished veneer and some other woods.... design inside is very nice and light. - Apartment layouts are a bit strange - but it depends on what you are looking for. 

Security is very tight so if you are living there and want guests over it may cause some problems. 

Great access to the mall through a walkway corridor.... a small coffee and grocery shop is downstairs as well. 

Prices are not to bad, I think they are still decreasing as well, but most people only live there for the address, its definitely form over functionality.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been told some apartments have huge columns going through them and for the price they could have been better. Basically you would be paying extra for location whereas you could spend the same money for something better elsewhere.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd rather live in The Address apartments and have Khalifa as your view.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I'd rather live in The Address apartments and have Khalifa as your view.


^ This. However finding availability at The Address apartments is unlikely.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Theres plenty available in Address, both Downtown and Dubai Mall. 

They do have columns going through them, these are mainly in the 2 and 3 bedrooms. 

and the 1 beds are awkward, hard to find a straight wall!


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

marc said:


> They are ok... the pool and gym are an afterthought and stupidly small for a tower which has 900+ apartments.


Does it mean that the swimming pool and the gym are overcrowded? Does it mean you can't have a decent swim and get the right equipment in the gym?



marc said:


> Security is very tight so if you are living there and want guests over it may cause some problems.


Could you elaborate on this? What is the main issue with security? Let say you meet a friends in the mall and then you invite them over will they need have passports with them or what is the issue with the security?



marc said:


> Great access to the mall through a walkway corridor.... a small coffee and grocery shop is downstairs as well.


How about access to the metro if one would want to take it? Is there any short-cut or does it necessarily take like 15 minutes to get to the subway station?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

blue_moon said:


> Does it mean that the swimming pool and the gym are overcrowded? Does it mean you can't have a decent swim and get the right equipment in the gym?


If you are wanting to do laps and get a really quality workout, the gym in any building is probably not going to meet your needs


----------

